

Chrome autocompleted "Search The Pirate bay" - quantumpotato_

I was trying to recall the name of The Big Short and typed The Big.. Google Chrome autocompleted &quot;Search The Pirate Bay&quot;<p>Does anyone else see this?
======
bockris
This data is mostly (completely?) based on personal usage.

    
    
      chrome://predictors/

------
leephillips
Not me. But I've never searched the Pirate Bay.

